# Morgan's Blue Mountain Lager Yeast



## Neill (2/5/09)

So i've been doing a few combinations lately using blue mountain lager because i have found it to produce exceptional quality beers (toucans, kit + extract, hops additions, everything) with a nice finish and solid flavour. It's probably the best can kit i've ever used as a base for various styles of beer. One of the reasons i think it works so well is because of the yeast it comes with. It's only a small packet (7g i think?) but boy is it a ripper. I've just done up a 27L batch and pitched just this yeast, 24 hours later there's a 2 inch krausen and it's hammering away happily at 18 degrees. I've made batches at 24 degrees with this yeast and there are VERY few off flavours, it's just a little ripper i reckon!

So to get back to the point, does anybody know what yeast it is? It has a massively wide usable temp range, is very hardy, drops like a stone, creates very clear beers and throws very little esters at higher temps. If i could buy some of this stuff and use it for other creations i would in a heartbeat.

Cheers,

Neill


----------



## rclemmett (2/5/09)

mauri 497
http://www.maurivinyeast.com/upload/maurib...Lager%20497.pdf

I think.


----------



## Barley Belly (2/5/09)

I thought it was Mauri 497 too, until I emailed Morgan's and asked them and got the following reply

Got this email off Grant Sampson from Morgan's

"Just short note as I am late for a meeting. The yeast supplied is a hybrid lager type that works best in the twenties as most brewers don't have good temp control. I you want to use a true lager type, Use one of our Brew Cellar lager yeasts at between 12 and 15 C. Kindest Regards"


----------



## Neill (3/5/09)

interesting..... i wonder if i can buy some from them in bulk?


----------



## Bribie G (3/5/09)

Could well be the Mauri - Morgans are noted for not letting out too much specific commercial information and who can blame them. The Mauri mob say that the yeast will produce lager style beers at 20 or over and finish fermenting in just a few days. I've obtained a few packs of Morgans Lager yeast and going to try them in a classic Aus Lager with an identical recipe to the current brew that I made on W 34/70 and see how it goes.

I was going to pitch all four packets but going on the comments above I might just try the one (rehydrated) and ferment at ale temp and see what happens. The idea of pitching big for lagers is, of course, related to the low fermentation temp where an ale sized pitch just wouldn't cut the mustard. I'll always try anything once :lol: 

I don't make partials any more but I noticed that when I moved my 'Bribie Bitter' recipe from Coopers to Morgans kits the quality went up immensely.

PS the Morgans yeasts are $2.50 ish.


----------



## Neill (3/5/09)

I'm unsure how it will go at very low temps mate, but i can tell you i've just sampled the brew in the corner and it's down to 1025 after 50 hours of fermenting, OG was 1047! that's from a single little packet of the yeast pitched (rehydrated for 15 mins) at 24 degrees, fermenting at 18-20. It's a cracker for me, very happy with this kit yeast. probably the only kit that i wouldn't bother getting US-05 or safale for actually, it's that good.


----------



## rclemmett (3/5/09)

BribieG said:


> I was going to pitch all four packets but going on the comments above I might just try the one (rehydrated) and ferment at ale temp and see what happens. The idea of pitching big for lagers is, of course, related to the low fermentation temp where an ale sized pitch just wouldn't cut the mustard. I'll always try anything once :lol:




Let me get this straight. You are going to deliberately underpitch and ferment at high temperatures an Aussie style lager? Have you gone insane, or just learnt nothing about yeast in all the years you have been brewing?


----------

